# What to wear in Dubai if you're a woman!



## chubunga

There are a few strands to my question...let's see who can answer them all!
I'm moving to Dubai in 2 months with my husband for work, and as excited as I am, I'm a bit concerned about what to pack in terms of clothes, and what I'll actually be able to wear when I'm there. 
What's confusing me is the fact that when we're at work (at a school) we'll be in air-conditioned buildings, so I'll be fine wearing trousers/knee-length skirt, shirt, or light jumper, to look smart...but when you go outside, it will be up to 50 degrees C, and surely I'll melt in 5 seconds flat in those clothes!! How do people cope with that?!
The other thing is, we're arriving towards the end of August, and will be in Dubai for the last week of Ramadan. I know western women have to dress more respectfully than usual during Ramadan (skirts below the knee, sleeves below elbows, neckline right up to neck) but again, how the hell do you cope in that heat wearing all that?! 
I'm not one for bearing all when I go out, but I do like wearing vest tops etc just like any normal girl! Should I just chuck those out now? Or will I be able to wear what I like once Ramadan is out the way?
HELP! Any tips from women currently living out in Dubai would be just great


----------



## Jynxgirl

After being around locals a bit, I really wish all westerners would leave strap only shirts for the beach only. Tank tops themselves are a bit iffy in public. It really is quite offensive to most of my local friends and their families. 

Really should cover up a bit when going outside as the sun itself is quite damaging in the mid of the day, which is the hottest. Wear light cotton shirts and cotton pants/capris/shorts that are not too far above the knee... 

But then you walk into the malls here, and you might as well be in a western mall. Is quite sad. Good of you to want to check on what is acceptable.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

It's unlikely you'll be spending huge amounts of time outside during the summer (you'll hate the heat) so normal Ul summer clothes will be fine. As I the UK include a jumper/cardie as a/c can be fierce.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Any normal clothes really, just try to have your shoulders covered and lower garments below the knee out of respect for locals.

I keep a jumper in my office at all times, as you never know when is going to get 'cold' and if I am going to the mall I sometimes bring a scarf or pashmina. Is cold in there!


----------



## chubunga

Thank you for the responses  I'll see what I have in my wardrobe that's suitable for the cold AC/hot outdoors and go on a shopping spree for the rest! Any excuse! :-D


----------



## Lita_Rulez

chubunga said:


> Thank you for the responses  I'll see what I have in my wardrobe that's suitable for the cold AC/hot outdoors and go on a shopping spree for the rest! Any excuse! :-D


I know I am not a woman, but I have never once shopped with my mind on "cold AC / Hot outside".

I just shop for nomral clothes, as in the AC parts, you pretty much live like anywhere else in the world, and the "hot outside" part, well, when it's 50 or 60° out, you do not get into the "hot outside" unless you really have to. ie : from your car door to your office/home/school door. That's not exactly worth changing your wardrobe for in my books.

Now, if you are going to be taking the metro, then it's a whole different ball game. You'll want to play the onion peel game (layer upon layer upon layer) so that you can be comfy walking outside, but not freezing once sitting inside.


Just a note on your initial post : you'll be here for the last week of ramadan, it does not mean "below the knee skirts", it means "ankle length skirts" if what you are aiming for is being respectful to the local culture.
And while you may find some nice things back home, I'd advise you to keep a little money for once you get here, as many companies do have collections specific to the region. My wife was very pleasantly surprised to find the same type of dresses she used to buy at home, but in ankle length here, as she loves long dresses and skirts.


----------



## rebeccatess

http://www.7days.ae/article/news/national/women-watch-what-you-wear

Be careful not to look 'manly' it would seem that if 7days is anything to go by, you could end up in jail!


----------



## sandypool

rebe - I came on wondering if I was the only one who saw this.

I know this may start a - but it's the law here - kind of debate which I enjoy immensely but I can't have been the only one slightly outraged that a supposedly intelligent individual (i.e. the named police lieutenant), could be so unimaginably thick (I'd use stronger words but would like to avoid censorship). Suggesting that you can in some way divine a woman's sexuality from her clothes. I know several girls who were (and actually still are), tom boys who are happily married to guys.

I'll leave aside how angry it makes me that people use a religion to justify bigotry towards homosexuals as it is like banging my head against a brick wall; painful and pointless.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

sandypool, my how we laughed round the office when we read that headline. In fairness the report in the National is slightly more balanced and I sense there is a purpose to protect the individuals from threats expressed in some FB pages. 

I also suspect that a lot gets lost in translation.


----------



## sandypool

Yeah on reflection me and my friends agreed that 7 Days although a little blunt was doing a public service in some ways. Me and a female friend of mine (randomly) discovered we have matching Pj's from H&M. We were thinking of putting them on and heading down to a DXB police station to confuse them - which one of us is cross dressing?! 

Or I could throw on my family tartan for the first time as a kilt, though I assume they would allow it as it's national dress otherwise I could argue a Kandoura was a bit like a Maxi Dress.

It's all just very random.


----------



## Sunset

Lita_Rulez said:


> Just a note on your initial post : you'll be here for the last week of ramadan, it does not mean "below the knee skirts", it means "ankle length skirts" if what you are aiming for is being respectful to the local culture.
> And while you may find some nice things back home, I'd advise you to keep a little money for once you get here, as many companies do have collections specific to the region. My wife was very pleasantly surprised to find the same type of dresses she used to buy at home, but in ankle length here, as she loves long dresses and skirts.


Ramadan means long dresses, skirts and trousers (as in linen) as well as tops with 3/4 or long sleeves.

I'm not sure what "specific to the region" means. As for shopping, do it in the UK. Prices can be double or more in Dubai than what you would pay for in the UK. You will probably find some great bargains in the UK as it will be end of summer season. It would also be a good time to buy sandals!!!!


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Sunset said:


> Ramadan means long dresses, skirts and trousers (as in linen) as well as tops with 3/4 or long sleeves.
> 
> I'm not sure what "specific to the region" means. As for shopping, do it in the UK. Prices can be double or more in Dubai than what you would pay for in the UK. You will probably find some great bargains in the UK as it will be end of summer season. It would also be a good time to buy sandals!!!!



"Specific to the region" simply means you can go to H&M or René Dehry and find the exact same dress in Paris and in Dubai, except the Paris store will have mini, or above knee length to choose from, and the Dubai store will have long / ankle length.

The very long dresses as you find here are often not available back home, where unless it is in fashion this year, they will only have shorter dresses.


----------



## Guest

Haha, I had to google what 'Boyat' means, and I found this:

One faculty member said some ‘Boyats' were viewed as predators that preyed on other girls. A student mentioned that Boyats were operating as gangs on campus and were going as far as threatening to rape fellow students.

Check out this link isn't the professor in this class against boyat phenomenon drest in a sort of Boyat way:
gulfnews : Shedding light on the 'Boyat' phenomenon


To sum the dress-code for girs:
(1) If you dress sexy, you will be arrested because you dress sexy.
(2) If you cover up, you will be arrested because you are boyat (imitate male behaviour).

Haha!!!


----------



## sandypool

It gets worse and worse....


----------



## Guest

So can a woman wear throusars or not? Are jeans boyant?


----------



## Barbalee

Off the boyat thoughts but still on what to wear...I've been reading posts about the cost of clothing in Dubai being exorbitant, but at the same time, I've read that there are good tailors who work inexpensively. The only long cool dresses I'd be able to find here would be sundresses and thus not covering the shoulders, so I'm wondering how best to go about dress shopping in Dubai for Ramadan. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## ReggieDXB007

white_jasmin said:


> So can a woman wear throusars or not? Are jeans boyant?


If the numbers game is proof then definitely yes they can wear them, although I wonder whether this is also acceptable for Emirati women; I suspect they must wear an abaya on top.

Can't walk like a man though so its heels, not Doc Martens 
( Dr. Martens Vintage 1914 14-Eye Boot BLACK QUILON ).

Just as well the punk era has passed us by...


----------



## Guest

I hear a lot some people make low wages in Dubai. Does it mean too here are cheap tailors? How much for suit for male? Jacket and trousers, any idea anyone? I know its a bit off-topic, but still in the dress section.

As for woman, I think you could just dress whatever you like, that does not shows legs or shoulders. And keep in mind the aircon can get very cold, so you need to dress smartly. Even having a nice jacket to put on in malls or at work.


----------

